

Why the NSA thing isn’t keeping me up at night - muriithi
https://medium.com/p/c4e295f6e05b

======
quattrofan
An interesting perspective but here is the problem with it. Yes black people
were overtly persecuted for a good portion of US history, however I would
argue that because it was so overt and obvious and often underpinned by law,
that ultimately led to its downfall. It was a visible and obvious wrong that a
light could be shined on.

The problem with a secret programme is the govt can decide to target a group
of individuals and you and I would have no idea it is happening. Those perhaps
who have strong environmental feelings or perhaps gun owners, and with the
advent of remote prison camps and extra-judicial courts presiding over
individuals rendered from their country of origin the fact that in the past
the government WAS overt about persecution should make people be more worried
not less.

